# Dvd-sm



## Barney (Feb 4, 2008)

On laptops stating it has a DVD-SM drive does this mean it is A DVD-RW drive?


----------



## brian (Feb 4, 2008)

Please only post once, some one will get to your question.


----------



## Barney (Feb 4, 2008)

sorry for any inconvenience brian


----------

